# Turtle Creek Fest '08 Dates



## Hetfieldinn

The dates for Turtle Creek fest '08 will be April 19th and 20th, 2008.

Me and my group will be arriving on Friday, April 18th. Of course, anyone that wishes to show up on Friday is more than welcomed to. We will be arriving in the morning so that we can unload the rigs, and get on the water by early afternoon.

We will be planning on a fish fry on Saturday.


More details will be available as it gets closer.


Hope to see you there.


----------



## KaGee

Marked it down... hoping the early start to Winter brings an early start next Spring.


----------



## chaunc

Can someone post a list of places to stay, where other OGF members will be too ? Coming over from PA and would like to stay all weekend.


----------



## Big Daddy

COOL! I'll be there!


----------



## Hook N Book

chaunc said:


> Can someone post a list of places to stay, where other OGF members will be too ? Coming over from PA and would like to stay all weekend.



There's not many places to stay around Turtle creek. The options are either Port Clinton or possibly finding some type of rental cottage/mobile home for a night or two. There's plenty of little places like that which are close to Turtle creek. I do believe they have a limited number of places to stay at Turtle creek campground but you'll have to book early. Camp Perry is always an option too...it's only about 3-4 miles east of Turtle creek.


----------



## Reel Thing

I'm planning on being there this year:B


----------



## Fishers of Men

Where's everybody docking at? Can ya stay on the boat?


----------



## COmmodore 64

They have docks right there. You can rent a slip by the night.

They also have spaces for tents and trailers as well as a cottage (though I bet Het already booked it) and a few travel trailers to rent.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

Fishers of Men said:


> Where's everybody docking at? Can ya stay on the boat?


Like Commadore mentioned, they have docks available for $15/night, or you pay $5 each time you launch. I'm pretty sure that they don't have electrical hookups at the dock, though.


----------



## Fishers of Men

Hetfieldinn said:


> Like Commadore mentioned, they have docks available for $15/night, or you pay $5 each time you launch. I'm pretty sure that they don't have electrical hookups at the dock, though.


I'll just get a dock then. Have to reserve one or do they have plenty? Worse come to worse I'll just stay on the water.


----------



## Hook N Book

Hetfieldinn said:


> Like Commadore mentioned, they have docks available for $15/night, or you pay $5 each time you launch. I'm pretty sure that they don't have electrical hookups at the dock, though.


Fenwick Marina/campground has water and electric hook-ups. They charge a little extra though if sleeping on you boat. They're located right around the corner from Turtle but are on the same creek. It's well within staggering distance of the festivities...!


----------



## Got One

Looking foward to it!! Hope the weather is half as nice as last year.


----------



## wave warrior

chaunc said:


> Can someone post a list of places to stay, where other OGF members will be too ? Coming over from PA and would like to stay all weekend.


we stayed at a super 8 12 or so miles away...aint going to do the tent in april!!! if someone knows of a camper to rent there at turtle creek that would be great so we could hang out!!! otherwise its back to motel early befor the fun!!!  d.u.i. hurt


----------



## rattletraprex

chaunc said:


> Can someone post a list of places to stay, where other OGF members will be too ? Coming over from PA and would like to stay all weekend.


We stayed at the Best Western in Port Clinton,I know some others did also. I'm sure that's where we'll be staying again. The # is 419-734-2274 and the web is www.putinbaybestwestern.com. Was really reasonable also so won't break the bank. We also got a dock so didn't have to worry about hauling the boat around. Can't wait!


----------



## Hook N Book

I believe Dave and Carolyn at the Happy Hooker has a place or two he rents and the one sleeps several people. It seems like it's a full house that sleeps at least 4+. It's located on the same road as Turtle creek (Humphey Rd.) but just down and around the bend.


----------



## ERIE REBEL

Gee I wonder who will catch more fish that weekend,the FLW guys or the all powerful OGF guys.


----------



## K gonefishin

ERIE REBEL said:


> Gee I wonder who will catch more fish that weekend,the FLW guys or the all powerful OGF guys.


I think I might fish that event and do the get together like I did last year, I had a blast last year at the TC outing, might as well do a tourney while I'm up there, plus I can stay another night and party with everyone  If I cash a check I'm buying the first round. :B


----------



## LEJoe

I am moving a Florida fishing trip up alittle so I will have enough time to get back here and rigged up for this event. Thanks Het!!


----------



## Kiowa

I'll be there. I have my camper at Fenwick and my dock is already paid for for the year. Just want to get a little more info on it.


----------



## ERIE REBEL

Hay kevin,if you place well you'll do more than just the first round.


----------



## Captain Kevin

I'd think a daily 5 buck "BIG FISH" pot is in order for this spectacular event of fishing prowess. Wouldn't you agree???


----------



## cramerk

Hey I normally dock out of bass haven but I was wondering if I would be able to get a dock spot for that weekend at Turtle Creek. If anyone knows the contact and or price could they please let me know. This may have already been asked but is their camping near by? Thanks for the help and hope to see you all up there...


----------



## Hetfieldinn

Docks and campgrounds (electrical hookups available at the campgrounds) are right in the Turtle Creek compound.

That time of year is busy (docks anyway) in that section of the lake, so reserving a dock would not be a bad idea. They are $15/night.

Their contact number is 419-898-7745


----------



## Hetfieldinn

Captain Kevin said:


> I'd think a daily 5 buck "BIG FISH" pot is in order for this spectacular event of fishing prowess. Wouldn't you agree???


Me and Lundy have discussed a friendly tournament for this event. I discussed it with Don, owner of Ole' Pete's Tackle, and he was willing to kick in a prize pack.


----------



## cramerk

thanks for the help het, hope to meet you all up there.


----------



## Guest

Het I will be there.


----------



## Captain Kevin

Do I dare suggest a spring edition of an O.G.F. tourny. It could be named the Jigfest, Hetfest,or the Reef Wrangler Open. You get the picture....right guys???? I think it would fly. There is more than enough interest here!!


----------



## eyesman_01

I'm up for some friendly competition. Count me in.


----------



## KaGee

IMO... a tourney would ruin the fun and spirit of the event. Too many take tourneys way too serious.


----------



## Lundy

No real tourney planned around this fun event. This is for getting together having a good time and providing opportunity to some who may not have the chances some of us do to experience this fantastic spring fishery.

I will be there 4- 5 days that week and weekend and will have open seats every day for those that don't own boats and want to get in on this fun time.

Maybe just a couple of bucks towards top 5 for the boat or biggest fish, something fun, no pressure, no big dollars, just coffee money and bragging rights.


----------



## K gonefishin

I'll throw a simple friendly game out there. 

A friendly 5 or 10 dollar kitty for biggest 2 fish, 1st and 2nd place, everyone goes out fishin bring in there biggest to get weighed. Everyone will use the same digital hand scale to be fair that way if it's not super accurate it's not accurate for nobody. This way it's just a fun little thing to pay for your stay for the day if you win, and no certified scales are needed. Just like what most charters do for there customers on the boat. You could even do it by longest fish so no scale is needed. 

just a thought.


----------



## Lundy

Kevin, Kevin, Kevin,

You have visions of sugar plums dancing through your head? 

90 % of the participants are going to be casting, not trolling. You know what that does to the odds. Het can set up what ever he wants to or doesn't want to, if anything at all is done, but if it was just me I would exclude trolling fish from the daily "fun" pot


----------



## K gonefishin

Yeah Yeah Yeah, okay no trolling jigging only. Unless the trollers :B want to do a side pot  .....

It was more about an idea on how to do it as far as the kitty goes and how to decide who wins, not necessarily the technique that has to be used. Its obvious the trollers would smoke the jiggers. 

Im fishing a league tourney that day anyways so I wont participate either way, but will be there with the OGFers, friday thru sunday. 

I had a blast last year, fun times, looking forward to it.


----------



## Captain Kevin

About the only thing that will be taken seriously at this event would be food, and booze. Maybe not in that order either.


----------



## Pigsticker

Oh, of course there would be a big fish pot THIS year. Last year I got a 26 1/2" incher with Eyesman and Porterhouse. That was the biggest one I saw all weekend by anyone in the group. What was odd was it was a male. Mustve been REALLY old. 

Cant wait till this years outing. It was a great time with great guys.

Last year it was my first of 16 trips to the big pond. It took me all the way till the last trip in November to catch a Fish Ohio eye. 

All I can say is "Erie, there is no substitute".


----------



## snake69

The more I hear about this event, the more I want to give it a shot. I've never made it to any of the events because of money or work or both, but that's right about income tax time and I'll have a weeks worth of "day at a time" vacation days, so I may try to join you all. I know, it's a Sat and Sun, but we start working 6 day weeks in Feb or March all the way into Sept or Oct. Would love to give it a shot though.....


----------



## K gonefishin

man it's going to be a long winter talking about all the good times we had in the past year and the OGF weekend is top of my list of good times I had. Got to fish with 2 different OGFers. Krusty and Bobby fished with Fishon and I.


----------



## wave warrior

Captain Kevin said:


> About the only thing that will be taken seriously at this event would be food, and booze. Maybe not in that order either.


booze,food, and MORE BOOZE!!! in that order??


----------



## krustydawg

K gonefishin said:


> man it's going to be a long winter talking about all the good times we had in the past year and the OGF weekend is top of my list of good times I had. Got to fish with 2 different OGFers. Krusty and Bobby fished with Fishon and I.


Lookin' forward to it again next year, it was great meeting a lot of new guys from the site and fishing with Team Kielbasa ! If the weather is half as good as it was last year I will take it, what a beautiful weekend that was !


----------



## wave warrior

yea the weather was great!!! but the fishing was off the charts!!! if it is even close to last year it will be a blast!!!


----------



## Hetfieldinn

The weather was great, and the fishing was incredible. I had a great time last year, and can't wait for this year's bash. I met a lot of forum members that weekend, and got to fish with a couple of them.

here's JoeW, me, and Eyesman


----------



## K gonefishin

The weather was so good it was actually hard to believe how nice it really was. Here are a few choice pics from fishing with other OGFers, we got some hogs that weekend pulling reef runners of Kelley's. I think it was actuall the calmest day we fished all year long, 2 days of 2 inches or less  :T


----------



## krustydawg

Who is that handsome devil in the middle holdin' that PIG !:B LOL !


----------



## fishon

krustydawg said:


> Who is that handsome devil in the middle holdin' that PIG !:B LOL !


I thought we were talkin about me... again i get no luv.....LOL

Looking forward to the outing...

Happy Holidays to all of yous until then..


Frank


----------



## wave warrior

Hetfieldinn said:


> The weather was great, and the fishing was incredible. I had a great time last year, and can't wait for this year's bash. I met a lot of forum members that weekend, and got to fish with a couple of them.
> 
> here's JoeW, me, and Eyesman


great pic het!! MAN i'm dying to get back out!!!! wish the lake was ALWAYS like that!!


----------



## eyesman_01

First outing of the year and it took a while to get my sea legs. Thought I was gonna tip (or trip) over everything Het had in his boat. The next day was the first time out on Erie in my own boat, joined by Pigsticker and Porterhouse. A great start to a great year. I learned a lot from everyone that weekend and put me on the path to a most successful fishing season.

Here's a pic of Pigsticker and his pig, the biggest caught out of my boat that weekend. Now that you mention it Kerry, it was the biggest I saw all weekend. And it was jiggin', not trollin'.









I'll be more prepared this year to do some trollin also. Will be a good time to test out some of my new baits (Het  ). 

And Porterhouse showing us how it's done with a Spincasting outfit. Honestly, I think he caught more than any of us on my boat with that outfit. I won't laugh at it again.









Oh yeh, I was also introduced to the delicacy of cheek meat. Thanks Shortdrift. They are excellent sauteed in butter and garlic.

Hope to see everyone there next year. Merry Christmas y'all.


----------



## Shortdrift

eyesman_01 said:


> Here's a pic of Pigsticker and his pig, the biggest caught out of my boat that weekend. Now that you mention it Kerry, it was the biggest I saw all weekend. And it was jiggin', not trollin'.
> 
> I had Pigsticker on board the day befor. He (Pigsticker) was the biggest person I ever had on board so it figures he should catch a large fish.


----------



## jimbobber

Hey gang!! Its been a busy year and I havn't had chance to get on here in a while. i can't believe that I got on and we are already talking about the TC fest. This year I am taking a week off for the outing  I will have my own boat and it may have an extra seat! can't wait to meet more of you guys. I didn't geta chance last year because of the fuddy-duddies that I was with. HA! But it will be better this year... i hope :B .


jim:G


----------



## Pigsticker

Theres one thing im darn sure of. If the fish are biting anywhere close to like they were that weekend I wont be leaving to go to another lake for a bass tourney:S . I broke the cardinal rule of fishing, never leave fish. I'll surely be there for the whole event this year. Probably the first one there and the last one to leave. 

Last years walleye success has went a long, long way towards making me an eye angler instead of a 99% bass only guy. Im actually considering an 
Erie only boat for purchase this winter/spring instead of a bass boat like ive always had. 

If we get half the fish and sun of last years event it will still be a total success. Not to mention the relationships you establish. 

Oh, one more thing. I wont be standing in line at the stinkin' bait store for over an hour waiting on minnies again. I found out that we didnt even need them.


----------



## Guest

Hey pigsticker if Erie a mess maybe we could hit east harbor, think the bass will be started by then?


----------



## KaGee

Hey Tubuzz, how about a pic of that "Butterscotch" jig??


----------



## Pigsticker

Tubuzz you wont have to ask me twice to ever go bassin' at the harbor. Id love to. Hell, if we could limit early on a good walleye day id be up for pullin' some buckets that same day/every day/any day. You know I bet there's a fair amount of hogs back in the back waters of the docks at Turtle creek. After fishing for eyes there in the spring one day in May with Eyesman I made a few cast at the dock and got a 3lb largie on the first cast not to mention a few others peanuts in about 20 mins of work right at sunset. 

It looks like you got a new boat, needs broken in with a few bass scales id say.


----------



## Shortdrift

Here it is


----------



## KaGee

Thanks Short Drift.

How do you get Butterscotch out of that??  
Maybe the paint faded on his.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

KaGee said:


> How do you get Butterscotch out of that??



I'm pretty sure that's just the name that Tubuzz or JoeW gave that color combo last year.

That pattern was on fire last year. Purple/chartreuse, and all black also caught their share last season.


----------



## OhYeah

[Pigsticker quote: "Last years walleye success has went a long, long way towards making me an eye angler instead of a 99% bass only guy."]

And Lake Erie converts another one! Glad to have ya joinin the ranks Pigsticker . You won't convert me, but I'd love to get a good bassin lesson.
The spring get together works for me too. 

GR


----------



## Guest

So I am color blind. It caught a lot of fish.
Thats a good idea pigsticker. Sorry that boat has been already been slimed by bass.


----------



## Walk in the Water

Hey Het, if you put together some type of tournament I would be willing to mount the winning walleye as a prize. Commodore spoke highly of last year's event and I've got it on my calender for this coming year. By the way, I was so impressed with your boat I went out and ordered the Crestliner version of that boat--with 115 Merc Optimax--supposed to be here in February. I can't thank you enough for taking us out last summer. Skip's Taxidermy--Skip Schweitzer-Walk-in-the Water.


----------



## Shortdrift

Here is a jig I have been tying and using for several years. Though other colors may produce better at times, this pattern is usually quite consistent. Note that the I use a shorter stinger hook placement and also use a stiff mono on the stinger to keep it in line with the jig which reduces the number of Zebra snags.


----------



## KaGee

Very nice Shortdrift.


----------



## fishon

I'd call that one "Purple Haze" just my 3 cents...


----------



## jobu

I'll likely join you guys that weekend. I've never gone jiggin for walleyes on the reefs in the western basin. From the pictures, it looks a little like a perchin pack. Do you drift or anchor? I didn't see anchor lines in the pictures. It was so calm that I'm not sure if that was the norm. Do you tip those jigs with minnows? Maybe I should read up on this technique before I ask a bunch of stupid questions. 
Anyway, I'll be trailering my Starcraft Islander out there. I'll have at least one extra seat if anyone wants to join me. Hopefully, one or two of you can show me the ropes, as far as this technique goes. I love trolling for 'eyes, but it'd be nice to try something new. If anyone wants to join me, shoot me a pm. I'm looking forward to meeting everyone.
-Brian


----------



## fishingguy

Some good times there last year! My son, jleo, caught a biggun, and sittin' around the campfire saturday night with Het and Commodore, along with some others, was a laugh a minute! Hope to make it this year for the whole time. Hopefully won't have to deal with last minute circumstances. Hey Walleyeguy, you gonna be there?


----------



## Hetfieldinn

jobu said:


> Do you drift or anchor? I didn't see anchor lines in the pictures. It was so calm that I'm not sure if that was the norm. Do you tip those jigs with minnows?



Drifting is the ticket, and a drift bag is highly recommended. When the fish are this stacked in this area, tipping with a minnow is a waste of time and money. During March, though, I would say that tipping with a minnow will increase the odds of catching fish.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

Walk in the Water said:


> Hey Het, if you put together some type of tournament I would be willing to mount the winning walleye as a prize. Commodore spoke highly of last year's event and I've got it on my calender for this coming year. By the way, I was so impressed with your boat I went out and ordered the Crestliner version of that boat--with 115 Merc Optimax--supposed to be here in February. I can't thank you enough for taking us out last summer. Skip's Taxidermy--Skip Schweitzer-Walk-in-the Water.


I heard that you got a new rig. I'm sure you'll be very happy with it. It was a pleasure to fish with you and Dan. That was a great day. I hope you can make it to the fest.


----------



## jobu

Thanks for the feedback Hetfieldinn. I'll have to invest in a sock before April. I've been meaning to get one anyway. 

With the bite being so good and the limit being four fish, do many of you use the livewell in those boats to cull or do you throw the first four on ice. I myself have never used a livewell on eyes. Although, I do have an aerated cooler that I use for bass tourneys.

Just curious. How many OGFer's made it to last year's gathering? I can't wait til April. Sounds like a blast.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

I usually just throw the first four on ice, and fun fish the rest of the day. A lot of the guys use the livewell/cull technique. I've never put a fish in my livewell. I don't want it to stink.

I remember one day last year that me and JoeW went out. I told him that we weren't keeping anything under 23". We ended up catching 73 walleyes, and keeping five.


----------



## Shortdrift

jobu said:


> With the bite being so good and the limit being four fish, do many of you use the livewell in those boats to cull or do you throw the first four on ice. I myself have never used a livewell on eyes. Although, I do have an aerated cooler that I use for bass tourneys.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Whether you elect to use a livewell or not depends on what size fish you are satisfied with. You will be primarily catching male walleye during the day so your average size will be 17 to 22 inches as the 2003 hatch will be the larger fish and the 2004/2005 hatch the smaller fish. We usually try to decide whether to keep a fish or toss it back as soon as we catch it when the bite is on. If we keep it we bleed it immediately. If the bite is slow, we will use the livewell and cull if possible. It is always fun to stop a fish or two short of your limit and head to deeper water and try trolling for the large females. I personally don't care to keep the hawgs but enjoy catching them and taking a picture followed by a release.
> 
> If the fishing this year is half as good as last year you will have plenty of action and size to choose from.


----------



## fishingguy

http://marinas.com/view/marina/7707


----------



## seapro

Is there a sign up sheet for this? I would really like to attend this and am pretty sure I have a friend that would like to come also. Looks like alot of fun! Depending on whether or not my friend comes or which boat I bring, I may have extra room also. Thanks


----------



## cw261

Fishinguy-

Thanks for the link - pretty cool aerial photos. Strange that the docks are full and not a trailer in the launch area - water looks muddy, but you'd figure someone would be out.


----------



## KaGee

Cool pic fishingguy.


----------



## fishingguy

Thats a pretty cool website. You can look up just about any marina you can think of and you get the same overhead pics of the area. Edgewater, 55th, Wildwood, Chagrin all good to see when you got some time to kill.


----------



## Bob Why

There is a new fishing club in the area. North Coast Anglers. Most of the members are also members of OGF. So there will be some of us at this shindig to. Check out the club: http://www.northcoastanglers.com/


----------



## Playbuoy

I don't think a better 3 days could have been scripted for last year!!! We had walleye chasing other walleye to the boat trying to take the jig away on Saturday!!! Bring on all them hungry, horny eyes as we got something for them!!! I will definitely be there again and would HIGHLY recommend it to those who have never experienced the reefs on FIRE!!!!!!! I'm no expert, but am willing to answer any PMs with questions. I will tell what worked for me last year. What a time!!!!!


----------



## jimbobber

you guys are.. KILLING ME  





jim:F


----------



## Hetfieldinn

Looks like we have the makings for one helluva shindig on Saturday night.


----------



## jimbobber

last year i got a dock and camp site rite next to each other camp site had elc; . didnt have to book it ether . they had about 25% open docks .


jim:G


----------



## cw261

We'll have to knock off fishing early Saturday so I can take a nap before Saturday's shindig


----------



## cramerk

92 days till it all gets started!


----------



## Spaniel235

I just got back from Turtle Creek........nobody is there...everything is closed up....where is everybody?


----------



## eyesman_01

LOL! You're really anxious for the outing aren't you.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

They shut down for the winter.


----------



## Spaniel235

I didn't see a boat in the water either.....only ice as far as you can see...can't wait!


----------



## cramerk

I actually got through to them last Weds. put my reservations in. Best bet is to call around 3.


----------



## jshbuckeye

Was wondering after folks got there limit of eyes did anyone try gor perch? If so how did you do and where does anyone think might be a productive place to get into some perch i remember i got into some jumbos just off marble head in febuary.


----------



## jimbobber

76 more days / yeeeeeeeeeeeeee haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa .




jim:G


----------



## Hook N Book

jimbobber said:


> 76 more days / yeeeeeeeeeeeeee haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa .
> 
> jim:G


76 more days...I'm thinking more like 64...! First week in April, it's on Baby...!


----------



## DaleM

With this getting bigger and bigger, could or would someone in the local area try and get a list of motels that would make us a deal for those nights? I think if they knew they may well get full reservations they would or at least should give us a good deal. I think the private ones would be more inclined to work with us before the large corps would. Just an idea that I think a lots of the members would like to have. Having a place reserved in advance would make it a lot easier to make plans for this weekend. I know I would like to know I have a place I could check in and leave a few things before heading out for the day.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

edit-see post #98


----------



## DaleM

Thanks Het, I'll check them out as well as a few others.


----------



## jimbobber

i thougt it was the april 19th . did they change it .

jim:F


----------



## eyesman_01

jimbobber said:


> i thougt it was the april 19th . did they change it .
> 
> jim:F


Not that I've heard of. I think Hook is anxious to get out there and get a head start to find the fish before the outing. Some will start fishing the in March if ice is off. Last year, Lundy was already at Turtle Creek I think the whole week before the outing. Cabin fever... it'll have everyone biting at the bit to get out on the lake at the earliest opportunity.


----------



## Jim Stedke

Het, I think you can use Priceline to get a low rate there.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

I called them this morning. The standard rate is $44.99 for a room with two double beds. I asked about a group discount, and the lady told me that only the manager can give group discounts, and she's out until Thursday. She said that they usually give at least a 10% discount if ten or more rooms are booked by the same group.


----------



## DaleM

Thanks Het for checking that out. I do know they give AARP discounts too 
That helps some of us "younger" retires.  I think the rate was $39.00 for a double room. I may go ahead and book a room. The nice thing is you can cancel it up to a week before.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

Well, so much for that idea. I called Best Western HQ, and that particular one, and the one at Cedar Point, is sold out for that weekend.

On to plan B.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

I just got off the phone with the Comfort Inn in Port Clinton. They are on rt 2 12 miles east of Turtle Creek.

They have rooms with two double beds for $59.95

They give an AARP discount (10%) for Dale. If ten or more rooms are booked, they will give a 15% discount.

I called five other motels in the area, and they are all booked solid. There is a big convention that weekend in the area, and rooms are going quickly. This place said that they have plenty at this time.

Those that are going the motel route for the fest might want to posse up and get the group rate.

Dopn't wait till the last minute, or you might be SOL.

Their number, if you're interested, is 419-732-2929


----------



## Hook N Book

I just stayed at the Comfort Inn over the weekend. Had a suite for $65 with a really large Jucuzzi and a lake view. That same room goes for $200 during peak season. Also, there is a Country Hearth Inn right next to it. I'm not sure if it was just closed for the season but it appears to be a nice place to stay too, providing they are open in the spring.  

BTW...Dale, can you get an additional 10% if you were to use your "Buckeye card"...!


----------



## Hetfieldinn

Why didn't you utilize your Golden Buckeye discount?


----------



## Hook N Book

I tried, but I'm not there yet...!


----------



## Hetfieldinn

You, Andre, and Keith in the hot tub?


----------



## Hook N Book

Now that just ain't right...! Funny as hell, but still not right.


----------



## Fishers of Men

Hetfieldinn said:


> You, Andre, and Keith in the hot tub?


HUH??? What kinda group rate is that?


----------



## coolerzfull

lmao @ all you guys. 


what size jigs do you guy use out there? the 3/8,1/2,5/8,or 3/4 ? i'm thinking a few 5/8's?


----------



## DaleM

All the above It depends on the conditions of the lake. Calm waters, light jigs, etc.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

I used 5/8 pretty much from Friday until Sunday afternoon. The wind and waves kicked up later in the day on Sunday, and I switched to 3/4.

Monday was a downright windfest, but the fishing was still hot. You should have seen me and Lundy trying to put our boats on the trailers with a 40 mph crosswind.


----------



## coolerzfull

lol @ Dale. then it looks like i better raise my jig budget.


----------



## Lundy

Hetfieldinn said:


> Monday was a downright windfest, but the fishing was still hot. You should have seen me and Lundy trying to put our boats on the trailers with a 40 mph crosswind.


Such fond memories 

If you have 1/2, 5/8 and 3/4 you will cover 95% of any condition that you may find. I fished, as did everyone in my boat, the 5/8 about 75% of the time, followed by the 3/4 on the windy days, the 1/2 oz jigs a little only because it was a different style jig with slightly different color combinations


----------



## ezbite

Lundy said:


> Such fond memories
> 
> If you have 1/2, 5/8 and 3/4 you will cover 95% of any condition that you may find. I fished, as did everyone in my boat, the 5/8 about 75% of the time, followed by the 3/4 on the windy days, the 1/2 oz jigs a little only because it was a different style jig with slightly different color combinations


A HA! thats why you out fished me, you had me throwing that 1oz. anchor...oh, you tricky, tricky man..


----------



## Hetfieldinn

He probably thought you were drifting too fast, and was just trying to get you to slow down.


----------



## ezbite

Hetfieldinn said:


> He probably thought you were drifting too fast, and was just trying to get you to slow down.


i was in the front of his boat. no, he's tricky


----------



## Lundy

I had you throwing the same jig I was throwing if I recall. Didn't I also provide you one of my rods to use because you brought a Snoopy rod or something like that?

You can lead a horse to water.........


----------



## ezbite

Lundy said:


> I had you throwing the same jig I was throwing if I recall. Didn't I also provide you one of my rods to use because you brought a Snoopy rod or something like that?
> 
> You can lead a horse to water.........



snoopy rod?? you just didnt want me showing you up with the trusty ugly stick..

you did sell me on st.croix rods, i even went out an bought one just for jigging eyes.


----------



## rattletraprex

We have some kind of room for the weekend at Turtle Creek. Have no idea what it's like but at least we can stay and enjoy the festivities this year without worrying about driving afterwards. Thanks for the heads up on the room Het. Let us know what we need to bring.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

It's getting closer. Here are the footnotes of what has been discussed so far:

It will be fun. There is a good chance that it will be the best fishing that you will ever experience. Catching 50-100 walleyes per day is not out of the question.

Bring an assortment of various colored jigs in 1/2-3/4 ounce. Other presentations can and will work (Vib-Es, swedish pimples, hopkins spoons).
The Happy Hooker bait store is right up the road if you need minnows or the hot colored jig for the day. Don't mention my name.

A drift bag of some sort is highly recommended.

Have all your boat safety gear. The DNR will likely be checking.

There is also a good chance that your fish will be counted by the DNR. They ran a 'sting' operation last year. Over 1/3 of the people checked were ticketed for over harvesting. The limit is 4 walleyes per angler (until May 1st), with a minimum length of 15".

There is camping available on the Turtle Creek grounds. Spots with electricity are available. There are also public restrooms and showers available. If the weather has been unseasonably cold, they may not be open for use.

Docks are available for $15/night. If you choose not to rent a dock, there is a $5 per launch charge. Turtle Creek's number is 419-898-7745. Dock space is limited. Reserving one is recommended.

Due to a convention in the area, most motels are already booked in the area.
The Comfort Inn on rt 2 has rooms available. They will give a 10&#37; discount if ten or more rooms are booked by the same group. Their number is 419-732-2929. They are located twelve miles east of Turtle Creek.

Pack accordingly. Who knows what the weather will offer at that time.

There will be a eat-meet-and greet on Saturday late afternoon/early evening. There will be a fish fry with burgers, dogs, and whatever we can throw together. You can bring something if you want, but it's not required. We'll discuss that more as it gets closer.

There will be a Big Fish tourney on Saturday. There is no entry fee. Prizes will be awarded accordingly. Anyone and everyone is eligible to win prizes. Rules will be posted as the time draws near.

There are very nice fish cleaning facilities on the grounds, complete with electricity for electric knives.

There is no sign up sheet in order to attend. Show up if you want to have a good time. This IS NOT an OGF sanctioned event. Each individual is responsible for his/her own actions and the result of those actions. Have fun, be safe, and use common sense.

The owners of Turtle Creek were happy to have us last year. They were happy to hear we were returning. They are extremely nice people. Please act and behave in a manner which allows us to keep coming back.


I hope that answers any questions. If not, post your concerns and we'll try to answer them.


----------



## Hook N Book

No questions here, other than, what time will everyone be arriving? I'll be there Thursday early afternoon.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

At this point, my group-ShortDrift, CW261, Chipewa, JoeW, Trout7, and possibly Fisherman261 will be arriving Friday morning.

If the weather is nice that week I could certainly come up earlier.


----------



## KaGee

Hetfieldinn said:


> The Happy Hooker bait store is right up the road... Don't mention my name.


Rut Roh!


----------



## K gonefishin

I will probably be there thursday night, if not extremely early friday morning.


----------



## jimbobber

I will be there fri .yeeeeeeeeeeeeee haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ERIE REBEL

Lets all hope that Het's luck with the weather gods holds up again this year


----------



## wave warrior

Hook N Book said:


> No questions here, other than, what time will everyone be arriving? I'll be there Thursday early afternoon.


rex and i will be noonish friday...


----------



## wave warrior

rattletraprex said:


> We have some kind of room for the weekend at Turtle Creek. Have no idea what it's like but at least we can stay and enjoy the festivities this year without worrying about driving afterwards. Thanks for the heads up on the room Het. Let us know what we need to bring.


its called 
the bunkhouse" tough it up old man!!!


----------



## jscharrer

I heard about the Fest in April at the Columbus outdoor show, and it sounded cool. What all goes on at the fest? I only was able to get a quick intro.


----------



## cw261

Welcome to the site!

Go back a page, Hetfieldinn pretty much sums it up in his post, #116 - any other questions, just let us know.


----------



## Streetguy

All ready to go got hotle res. Will be there frieday moring. All we need is a couple of open seats.


----------



## Shortdrift

street guy said:


> All ready to go got hotle res. Will be there frieday moring. All we need is a couple of open seats.


=====================================================

Suggest you wear an OGF hat and wait around at the launch. Plenty of peaple got rides last year from other members. Don't be afraid to ask.


----------



## Hook N Book

Yo, Het, I will whip-up some Mac-n-cheese that will serve about 20 folks for Saturday.

FTR...Shorty, we'll have pizza the night before...!


----------



## Hetfieldinn

Sweet.........


----------



## Shortdrift

Hook N Book said:


> FTR...Shorty, we'll have pizza the night before...!


====================================================

That sounds great! All I was bringing were some NY Strip, Center Cut Chops and Cornish Hens.


----------



## Hook N Book

Shortdrift said:


> ====================================================
> 
> That sounds great! All I was bringing were some NY Strip, Center Cut Chops and Cornish Hens.


Shhhhhhh...! Now the cats outta the bag.


----------



## jimbobber

iam going to bring my wifes famous mac salad .ummmmmm ummmmm. 
cant wait 2 more mounths yeeeeeeeeeee haaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## fishon

hummm what should i bring???


----------



## Hetfieldinn

fishon said:


> hummm what should i bring???


As it gets closer I'll start a new thread to get an approximate headcount for how many people are going to show up. It appears at this time that we will have a lot more people than last year. At that time I'll ask for volunteers that will be able to bring something to add to the table. Nothing elaborate or gourmet, maybe some hot dogs, potato salad, buns, ect.....

I'm sure there will be no shortage of food. Since the main dish will be fish, and I'm sure most have eaten through their stash of fillets over the winter, as I have, I'll ask that a few guys donate their Saturday's catch for the fryer. I'm sure the group of guys that I'll be with would not have a problem doing so, so it might not be needed.


----------



## fishon

OK.. Easy enough.... 


Frank


----------



## ALWAYSNETIN

was thinking if im not booked for that day ill take some walk ons.


----------



## Shortdrift

There was no problem getting everyone a seat last year. I have head from a few people that were concerned and offered that all you had to do was let it be known that you were OGF and boatless.  

Another method is to stand on the end of one of the courtesy docks near the launch ramp. When you see a boat with an open seat starting to leave you simply jump in the channel. When they pull you out you simply say "thanks for the ride" and sit down in the open seat.


----------



## Bob Why

Het, I'll cook up some baked beans. I'll use a wooded spoon so that the gas leaks out.


----------



## Playbuoy

Is anyone else going through withdrawals? I haven't caught a walleye since Hawgfest and I'm beginning to get "the shakes"! I thought maybe it is just me. Bring on them eyes of Spring!!!!!


----------



## jimbobber

ran out of jigs to tie .what am i going to do now . go sweep the snow off the boat:confused 

jim:G


----------



## cramerk

I am now ready for the outing! Just got my new 10 inch power auger and sled so we should be good to go! Will anyone have extra room in their shanty for a fat guy???


----------



## eyesman_01

LOL! The way it feels you just might need them.

Just got my new gps, will have chip by outing, new floor going in boat, new fuel tank, I let work know I will NOT be there on the 19th, jigs tied, spoons, cranks, harnesses, perch spreaders,... I'm ready. Hopefully the weather and fish gods will be as kind to us as they were last year.

I'll be loading up and heading that way friday night after work, maybe in time to catch a couple hours sleep before daylight Saturday morning. If anyone sees my rig parked at the ramp, wake me up please. Kerry and Troy, those seats are still open for you guys unless you've found others.


----------



## normd

Can a person just come to outing? I dont have a boat so I can't fish. But I would like to meet other members who I have talked to on here. Would be willing to bring a dish to pass as well.


----------



## krustydawg

normd said:


> Can a person just come to outing? I dont have a boat so I can't fish. But I would like to meet other members who I have talked to on here. Would be willing to bring a dish to pass as well.


Normd, once the weekend gets closer there will be people posting open seats. If you decide to make the trip I'm sure someone will have an open seat for ya to get a little jiggin' in !


----------



## fishingguy

normd, if you show up, you will get out with someone. Just make sure to bring only the necessities, rod, a few jigs, rain gear, and food and drink. No need for nothing more. I know my boat has little room for more tackle boxes, coolers, and the like.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

normd said:


> Can a person just come to outing? I dont have a boat so I can't fish. But I would like to meet other members who I have talked to on here. Would be willing to bring a dish to pass as well.



There were plenty of open seats last year, and it appears that this years event will be a bit larger, peoplewise. Most of us make multiple trips from the dock out to the reefs, so getting a seat for one, or possibly even two trips out in one day most likely would not be a problem.

Standing on the dock next to a few cases of beer and holding a sign that says "Reefs or Bust' wouldn't hurt the cause.


----------



## Hook N Book

Hetfieldinn said:


> Standing on the dock next to a few cases of beer and holding a sign that says "Reefs or Bust' wouldn't hurt the cause.


----------



## krustydawg

Hook N Book said:


>


Norm,
If you want to catch Rodney's attention at the dock make that brew Budweiser and make sure to wear Black & Gold !


----------



## fishingguy

Bottle of vodka works for me.


----------



## COmmodore 64

Depending on who shows and how well acquainted we are with our new boat, we'll probably have an open seat (or two).


----------



## Hook N Book

krustydawg said:


> Norm,
> If you want to catch Rodney's attention at the dock make that brew Budweiser and make sure to wear Black & Gold !


Krusty's, half right here...the first part could get you out there, but the second might not get you back...!


----------



## krustydawg

Hook N Book said:


> Krusty's, half right here...the first part could get you out there, but the second might not get you back...!


My bad, my bad.....Some Bud or Cognac and Bengals attire should get you aboard the S.S. H n' B. I must have got you mixed up with the Rooster !


----------



## eyesman_01

normd, like Het said, if there are people who need a seat, I know I for one am willing to make more than one trip out a day. I figure to fill the box jigging, then do a little early spring trolling if there's time. That's what this weekend is all about is being with friends, and fishin' for 'eyes. You won't regret it. After last year, I think Het has a direct line to the weather AND the fish gods.


----------



## Gut Hook

Last year we just happened to show up to the ramp at Turtle Creek on Saturday. Couldn't believe the number of boats already back in and cleaning their catch. Looking at the way you could just camp right there and have your boat on the dock beside your rig we decided to head that way this year.

Do some of you guys stay at Turtle Creek? Or is the whole she-bang at Fenwick? I guess it doesn't matter to us which campground we stay at but just wondering. Our camper is a 30' so having a big site with the dock right there is our only concern.

Probably be showing up around noon on Friday. We bring all the stuff anyone might need to throw a party. Grills, fixins, etc.

Just let me know which campground to book and we're there!

P.S. Eyesman 1 - I'm the guy from Avilla. Plan on hooking up!


----------



## Got One

There will be alot of OGFers staying right at Turtle Creek campground. I'm sure all of the rental campers and houses are booked up, but call for available camping spots. Docks are usually available also. See you there....


----------



## eyesman_01

*Gut Hook*, it will be a pleasure to finally meet you. It's just a shame we live so close, but have to travel 2 1/2 hours to do so.

I'll be staying at Turtle Creek. I took a tent last year, but Porterhouse21 offered a bunk in his camper this year. Think I'll take him up on it. If all else fails there's always the back of the truck, or even the boat.


----------



## Pigsticker

Thanks for the invite Brian. I can't wait to drop a line from the Walleye Holiday again this year.


----------



## normd

Thanks for the reply and the offer's. I will put this in my scope of things to do. More than likely I can be there on Saturday morning early. Hope to meet some of you who I have talked with on here.


----------



## fishingguy

Last year, because of a funeral I had to attend, I didn't get to turtle until about 2:00 pm saturday. Had no problems getting a campsite, there were plenty. Did get a bit chilly in the tent that nite. My son ended up in the truck, but I toughed it out in the tent. On my blowup mattress, -50* sleeping bag, and about 1/2 a bottle of vodka.. Quite comfortable actually.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

Gut Hook said:


> Do some of you guys stay at Turtle Creek? Or is the whole she-bang at Fenwick? I guess it doesn't matter to us which campground we stay at but just wondering. Our camper is a 30' so having a big site with the dock right there is our only concern.


The cookout on Saturday evening will be at Turtle Creek. There will be guys staying at TC, some at Fenwick, and some staying at motels nearby. Turtle Creek has spots for RVs, but I don't think that they have spots available that large right next to the docks.

They have sites with electricity for $5 more than a primitive site. If any of you nancy boys think that you might get cold camping out, you could always bring one of those small ceramic heaters for the tent.


----------



## eyesman_01

I have a Coleman Sport Cat just for that purpose. I also carry it on the boat early and late in the year for a handwarmer.


----------



## fishingguy

Listen to Het with his nancy boys comment. This coming from a guy who is going to sleep in a heated cabin, in a bed, probably with long johns on, and under 3 blankets! Sweet dreams.:B


----------



## Hetfieldinn

fishingguy said:


> Listen to Het with his nancy boys comment. This coming from a guy who is going to sleep in a heated cabin, in a bed, probably with long johns on, and under 3 blankets! Sweet dreams.:B


That's how I roll. You wouldn't expect the angler of the year to sleep in a tent, wouldja?


----------



## Hook N Book

Hetfieldinn said:


> That's how I roll. You wouldn't expect the angler of the year to sleep in a tent, wouldja?


Nice spin move...!


----------



## fishingguy

Now your throwin' angler of the year at us! Should of known that was comin', I'll duck next time!


----------



## Chippewa

Well... it is officially 1 month away!!!!!!! and the lake is pretty much ice covered...I am planning on spending 5 days there so I am getting siked up!!! have all of my jigging reels respooled and ready... all of my hair jigs, vibees, and other jigs organized... and I have my guide series rainwear ready and if I can borrow a survival suit from wormdunker I will be set!!!!! I just want everyone that is planning to attend to be prepared.... I hope that it will be like last year but I dont think it will happen... I suggest that you bring clothes like you are going ice fishing... it might be 60 or 70 degrees on land but that lake temp will be a lot lower!!!!! and if we get a good wind and some chop you will be wishing you had some more clothes to throw on...... you can always take some off.... I dont want to be a downer... but I want people to be comfortable when they show up...


----------



## Hook N Book

Chippewa said:


> I hope that it will be like last year but I dont think it will happen... I suggest that you bring clothes like you are going ice fishing... it might be 60 or 70 degrees on land but that lake temp will be a lot lower!!!!! and if we get a good wind and some chop you will be wishing you had some more clothes to throw on...... you can always take some off.... I dont want to be a downer... but I want people to be comfortable when they show up...


Very good info and advise...!


----------



## Hetfieldinn

Have faith, young Jedi.

Last year, the maiden voyage was on March 24th. We were dodging icebergs and ice packs like they were asteroids. It won't take long with this rain.


----------



## Hook N Book

Okay, Het, I've seen that first picture before. What the heck are those huge mound-like objects in the background...?


----------



## krustydawg

Hook N Book said:


> Okay, Het, I've seen that first picture before. What the heck are those huge mound-like objects in the background...?


That would be ice piled up on one of the reefs.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

Hook N Book said:


> Okay, Het, I've seen that first picture before. What the heck are those huge mound-like objects in the background...?


EZ Marc took the first picture. It is of ice piled up on Crib reef.


----------



## Alaskan

Hetfieldinn said:


> Have faith, young Jedi.
> 
> Last year, the maiden voyage was on March 24th. We were dodging icebergs and ice packs like they were asteroids. It won't take long with this rain.


Maybe I should mount my auger on the Lund.


----------



## fishon

I am gonna Send Mother Nature an Email and tell HER to stop this nonsense....

Sleet today !!! Come on Tootz get with the program... Tomarrow is the First day of SPRING!!!


Frank


----------



## Hook N Book

Hetfieldinn said:


> EZ Marc took the first picture. It is of ice piled up on Crib reef.


That is an incredible site...I would have never thought that. But being only a few feet below surface I can see how it happens.


----------



## Double A

I was with Marc on that trip and I must say that photo brings back vivid memories of that day. Just a real ERIE feeling to see that appear out of the fog. Hope we don't see that this year. Won't be long. AAron


----------



## beatsworkin

Will be up on the 19th thru the 23rd, staying on Catawba and launching out of Turtle Creek or Fenwick on the weekend most likely. Jigging some and then trolling as well. Can't wait!


----------



## cramerk

was at lake today, turtle creek was open. Saw a few boats in the water. Buddy was out yesterday but the jiggin wasnt workin so he had to slow it up to get fish. I hope that this water clears and warms up. Still a lot of ice out floating. should be a week or so until she is 100% clear.20 more days!!


----------



## DaleM

Just to let anyone that is looking for a Motel for this event- I just booked at the Best Western in Port Clinton for both nights. They still have rooms as of tonight. Rates are good for that area. 
I did it on line but their number is: 419-734-2274 
If your looking I would say book it! You can cancel up to 5:50PM on the 17th. with out a charge. So if we still have ice or nasty weather you can still cancel at the last minute.


----------



## eyesman_01

DaleM said:


> So if we still have ice or nasty weather you can still cancel at the last minute.


Bite your tongue!


----------



## lakeman1

just got my room for the trip best western in p. clinton if you want room call quick they said they may raise the rate they only have a few left.cant wait for the trip.


----------



## guido469

where is turtle creek?


----------



## lskater

From Toledo, straight out Navarre Ave./rt.2 about 20 miles or so east of I 280 Its on the west end of Locust Point if you are familiar with that. You turn north off of rt. 2 on N.Humphrey rd. and take it to the end and then go left and drive pretty much to the end and you are there. Welcome to the site!


----------



## Chippewa

as it sounds like we are gonna have a lot bigger croud this year.. and this is not an ogf sponserd event yet We might want to see if anyone will want to volunteer to bring some of the basics.. paper plates, plastic forks, paper towels, oil , fryers, side dishes, your days catch, portable tables, and whatever you can think of...... last year it was only 30-40 or more people and it was no prob for us to cover the basics as most of us just ate the fish and fries as it came out.. we will bring enough if neccesary.. but We have a lot of stuff to pack for the week long trip and if we dont have to bring it we dont want to.. so if anyone wants to step up and give us a list of what you deffinetly will be bringing that would be great!!!!!


----------



## jimbobber

iam bringing mac salad and paper towels . 

jim:G


----------



## rattletraprex

We can bring some burger and dog buns. Also some paper plates, spoons and forks. 10 each of the buns unless we need more. Will have other stuff but not sure what right now. I'm sure we'll have something for when the Sun is over the yardarm!


----------



## Streetguy

Dose anyone thik the perch will be biting during turtel fest. On shore or from a boat


----------



## cramerk

I can bring a few hundred cups and paper plates and napkins. Also, 3 guys on sat took 50 nice perch out by the Islands.


----------



## Searay

Tried to contact TC for camping reservations and no answer can anyone help?


----------



## wave warrior

Searay said:


> Tried to contact TC for camping reservations and no answer can anyone help?


keep trying...their not always in...


----------



## roger23

guido469 said:


> where is turtle creek?




http://www.thenaturalresource.com/boating/MRNDOCKS_02.php


----------



## eyeguy

You will have to keep tring, I made our reservations back in March. It took a couple of attempts before I was able to make contact. There will be 3 in our group and arriving sometime Wed afternoon on the 16th.


----------



## bigfishdreamer

Just booked my hotel and reserved a dock for fri,sat. See ya all there.


----------



## bigfishdreamer

By the way I just called the marina at 1:00pm so hurry before they close up.

Does anyone know if we still need the basics plate,utinsels,cups,napkins let me know I would be happy to help out with what ever is still needed.


----------



## XRacer

Add 4 more will be up sometime Friady and already have reservations for a site and a slip. Brian


----------



## Searay

Got our reservations in Fri. Sat. nite 4 more on the way... Hope mother nature is nice to us!


----------



## fishingguy

Early forecast, looks doable. Crossing my fingers.
Fri
Apr 18 Partly Cloudy 71° 45° 10%

Sat
Apr 19 Partly Cloudy 59° 49° 20%


Sun
Apr 20 showers 59° 47° 60%


----------



## ERIE REBEL

Itis time for Het to start doing his fair weather light wind walleye dance.


----------



## jscharrer

Is this where everybody usually Launches. And how far out are the reefs?


----------



## Hook N Book

jscharrer said:


> Is this where everybody usually Launches. And how far out are the reefs?


Most will be launching from Turtle creek, but Fenwick is only around the corner. They both are located on Turtle creek and fees are the same.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

jscharrer said:


> Is this where everybody usually Launches. And how far out are the reefs?



Turtle Point marina and Turtle Creek Marina are two different places.

Reefs are anywhere from a couple miles to nine miles out from the creek mouth. Some of the best fishing is usually just a few miles out, if that, around K can.


----------



## roger23

jscharrer said:


> Is this where everybody usually Launches. And how far out are the reefs?





http://www.lakeeriesportfishing.com/maps/West-Sister.pdf


----------



## jscharrer

I appreciate all the Help! Sounds Like the fishing has been a little slow???


----------



## Hetfieldinn

jscharrer said:


> I appreciate all the Help! Sounds Like the fishing has been a little slow???



There have been a few good days so far. The weather is supposed to stabilize this week. There are tons of fish on the reefs now, so there should be a fantastic bite next weekend.

I'm going out Wednesday to make sure they're still there.


----------



## XRacer

Picked the boat up from storage this morning. I didnt see if anyone was doing french fries for Saturday night so we will bring fries and a deep fryer to do them in. Do you guys need us to bring anything else. Brian


----------



## Chippewa

x-racer....... that would be great to take charge of the fries... and that would cover you for anything else to bring unless you happen to have a good malt vineger to go along with the fries


----------



## Fishers of Men

What are you guys using on the jigs? minnows, plastics...?


----------



## rattletraprex

What are you doing for firewood? We can't bring any but will donate $ for some if needed. It ain't a party with out a nice fire! We have too many counties to go through with the laws the way they are now.


----------



## cw261

They will have plenty of firewood to buy at Turtle Creek.

We have been using minnows on our jigs, but if the bite turns on like we hope by the weekend, you won't need minnows.


----------



## Lazy Eye

Will be up there late Friday afternoon----Will be fishing with Capt Kevin and Erie Rebel aboard the Trophy on Saturday---
What is still needed??? Should I get a case of Bushes baked beans or what plates knives forks cups??? I am an authorized Verizon agent and will have a few phones on hand assessories like chargers blutooth headsets and stuff just in case any one needs a replacement etc and needs it like now!!!
Tight Lines and Good Fishing!!!
Lazy Eye Mike
http://groups.msn.com/WalleyeFishingLakeErie


----------



## ERIE REBEL

Hey Mike bring those beans.Hope there is a little space between us in the condo.


----------



## biteme

I am sorry to say that I am going to miss the fun..My daughters pony died today and she is tore up it was her best friend and she is only 8 so dad going to hang with her this weekend and may get a little crappie fishing in. hope you all have a blast and wear them out...


----------

